# Junkman's Wheel & Tire Maintenance Regiment



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

Just like the title says, here's how the Junkman maintains his wheels. This is also how the Junkman reacts when a hot chick rolls past the garage....


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

what tire gel do you use junkman - just joking i watched the vid many thanks for another great vid


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

Nice vid, maybe you drive to slow to need good pads?

Fully agree with the soap and water tho even with track pads with a good wax protection that's all you need!


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Great video again Junkman !


----------



## Jaddie (Mar 20, 2012)

Dear AJ

It was good to see you show Opti-Bond as your favorite tire dressing. I love it, too.

I didn't know to use Formula 409. I've been using Sonax, Mother's, Detailer's Pro Series, and others.

I'll be sure to opt for the Wagner brake pads when it's time for those.

Thank you for the video.

—Jaddie


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Another good video Junkman, My son Jake has already seen it, you make him laugh a lot with your wisecracks, plus he loves vettes:thumb:
will have a look at the gear on that Video, one more ask, we need more women!!

Kev


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

F1 CJE UK said:


> Nice vid, maybe you drive to slow to need good pads?







Thank you gents!


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Top vid as per usual JM:thumb:


----------



## Ashley6 (Oct 7, 2012)

Nice one, I HATE cleaning my wheels thought 

Do you take video requests? 

A novice guide on Single Stage Paint Correction/differences between that and clear coat correction?


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

Ashley6 said:


> A novice guide on Single Stage Paint Correction/differences between that and clear coat correction?


There is no difference except that your pads will end up the same color as your car. Why do you think that there is a difference, especially since I talked about that in the first video of my novice to machine polishing videos? Have you watched those??


----------



## Ashley6 (Oct 7, 2012)

Junkman2008 said:


> There is no difference except that your pads will end up the same color as your car. Why do you think that there is a difference, especially since I talked about that in the first video of my novice to machine polishing videos? Have you watched those??


Because I have single stage paint, but I get no paint transfer to the pad. The things I use seem to have no impact on the paint but work fine on metallic paints.


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

Ashley6 said:


> Because I have single stage paint, but I get no paint transfer to the pad. The things I use seem to have no impact on the paint but work fine on metallic paints.


First, what polisher and polishes are you using? Second, how do you know that it is single stage paint?


----------



## Ashley6 (Oct 7, 2012)

Its Vauxhall (Opel in europe) Flame Red. Code 579. Flame red is listed as single stage.

Also here is a picture of a recent chip, I can only see primer and paint:










I am using a DAS6 Rotary and this pad:
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polis...l-guys-orange-5-5-hex-logic-pad/prod_683.html

This polish:
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/car-polish-compounds/chemical-guys-v34-hybrid-compound/prod_1051.html

I have not tried this one but I have it:
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/car-polish-compounds/meguiars-ultimate-compound/prod_554.html

I've watched all (I think) of your videos, slow movement, 16 count, small parts at a time, perfect one area and then move on etc

Is it worth trying the ultimate compound?

I appreciate you taking the time to help me out. Thanks.


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

F1 CJE UK said:


> Fully agree with the soap and water tho even with track pads with a good wax protection that's all you need!


Rubbish! Any decent track pad will go straight through any wax layer.

If your running proper pads then you need a Ceramic or nano coating IMO anyway.

I have tried many sealants/waxs on my track car and have settled on some C5 for now


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

Ashley6 said:


> Its Vauxhall (Opel in europe) Flame Red. Code 579. Flame red is listed as single stage.
> 
> Also here is a picture of a recent chip, I can only see primer and paint:


Clear coat is ... clear. You are not going to see it in that chip unless it is damaged in a certain way.



Ashley6 said:


> I am using a DAS6 Rotary...


The DAS-6 is an orbital polisher, not a rotary.



Ashley6 said:


> and this pad:
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polis...l-guys-orange-5-5-hex-logic-pad/prod_683.html
> 
> This polish:
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/car-polish-compounds/chemical-guys-v34-hybrid-compound/prod_1051.html


That combination will EASILY leave paint on the pad if that paint job is truly a single stage paint job.



Ashley6 said:


> I have not tried this one but I have it:
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/car-polish-compounds/meguiars-ultimate-compound/prod_554.html


If you have watched all of my videos, you wouldn't have bothered to post that you have this stuff.



Ashley6 said:


> I've watched all (I think) of your videos, slow movement, 16 count, small parts at a time, perfect one area and then move on etc
> 
> Is it worth trying the ultimate compound?
> 
> I appreciate you taking the time to help me out. Thanks.


If what you are using is not correcting the paint, your technique is sorely lacking. Make and post a video of you working on a 1.5'x1.5' area. Explain EVERYTHING that you are doing as you do it and show it to the camera. I want to see what you are doing. It sounds like you need to go back through my videos again.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Ashley6 said:


> Its Vauxhall (Opel in europe) Flame Red. Code 579. Flame red is listed as single stage.
> 
> Also here is a picture of a recent chip, I can only see primer and paint:
> 
> ...


your probably better off getting professional help, get yourself enlisted on a course from one of the pro's on here is what you need will save you time and money in the long run :thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Ashley6 said:


> Its Vauxhall (Opel in europe) Flame Red. Code 579. Flame red is listed as single stage.
> 
> Also here is a picture of a recent chip, I can only see primer and paint:
> 
> ...


looking at the picture where the red meets the white it looks a different shade to the rest of the paint, meaning it has no clear coat like the rest of the paint. On a good sized stone chip like that you usually get a slight bit where the clear coat has been removed but not the paint and shows as a different shade


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

cheekymonkey said:


> looking at the picture where the red meets the white it looks a different shade to the rest of the paint, meaning it has no clear coat like the rest of the paint. On a good sized stone chip like that you usually get a slight bit where the clear coat has been removed but not the paint and shows as a different shade


Then explain why he has no paint on his pad?


----------



## Jdm boy (May 13, 2011)

Great video  I like the way you don't push a certain product,


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

Jdm boy said:


> Great video  I like the way you don't push a certain product,
> 
> not sure the year on the Opel but I think the painting technique on some new cars is they mix in the base coat and the clear coat together so they save time and money, might be the reason why it's listed as a single stage paint and not leaving an colour in his pad.


interesting food for thought.


----------



## Jdm boy (May 13, 2011)

I just looked it up there and I think I was wrong soz


----------



## Ashley6 (Oct 7, 2012)

Junkman2008 said:


> Clear coat is ... clear. You are not going to see it in that chip unless it is damaged in a certain way.


I would have thought you would see the laquor peel at the edge either way.



Junkman2008 said:


> The DAS-6 is an orbital polisher, not a rotary.


Sorry, it was late. I meant Dual Action



Junkman2008 said:


> That combination will EASILY leave paint on the pad if that paint job is truly a single stage paint job.





Junkman2008 said:


> If what you are using is not correcting the paint, your technique is sorely lacking. Make and post a video of you working on a 1.5'x1.5' area. Explain EVERYTHING that you are doing as you do it and show it to the camera. I want to see what you are doing. It sounds like you need to go back through my videos again.


I'll make a video when the sun comes out again (hopefully at the weekend) and show you exactly what I am doing.


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

Ashley6 said:


> ... Sorry, it was late. I meant Dual Action


Nope, it's not a dual-action either. A dual-action polisher is what the Flex 3401VRG or the Rupes polisher is. The PC-7424XP and the DAS-6 are *orbital* polishers. If you look at the specifications of a orbital polisher, it will be rated in OPM's. A dual-action polisher will be rated in OPM's *and* RPM's. That's two movement ratings, thus the term "dual". Although a orbital polisher spins in a rotary manner, you can stop that spinning if you apply enough pressure. So the spin is not true or forced by design as it is with a dual-action polisher, however, the orbital movement is is true. You cannot stop the orbital motion.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Junkman2008 said:


> Then explain why he has no paint on his pad?


you need to re read what i put. his car is clear coated you see a diffrence in the red near the white where the clear coat has been removed but not the red :thumb:


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

cheekymonkey said:


> you need to re read what i put. his car is clear coated you see a diffrence in the red near the white where the clear coat has been removed but not the red :thumb:


I misunderstood you then. My bad. :wave:


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

Junkman2008 said:


> AMS 2010 - Junkman Rolling with the Camaros! - YouTube
> 
> Thank you gents!


Lol looks fun! Only joking with you:thumb: come to the UK I will show you tracks that need aggressive pads


----------



## RCL (Jan 21, 2013)

Junkman I need help with a wheel cleaner that can clean the wheels to my satisfaction. I watched your video and saw it says that if I stay on top of maintenance all I need is soap and water. For MOST people that's true, but I am an exception and I'll tell you why.

1) I track my car on a regular basis at road atlanta, roebling road, atlanta motorsports parks, barber, little tally, etc... in addition to doing mountain runs on a regular basis in blood mountain/tail of the dragon.

2) I have aftermarket painted wheels, rays engineering volk raicng wheels that have a delicate finish(specifically volk te37 tokyo time attacks) not OEM wheels that have a thick powdercoated or anodized finish

3) I run carbotech XP10/XP8 pads which make my wheels go from CLEAN and sparking before a track day, to completely black and gray afterwards, which leaves a thick grimey residue on the wheels which are VERY hard to get off.

4) I've tried CG wheel cleaners, meguiars, IronX, non of them seems to be that good at removing the brake deposites, and yes I regularly wash/decontaminate/clay/seal my wheels.

Not trying to brag or anything, but I feel that I drive my car much harder than most and the wheels are what I struggle with the most to keep clean now...any ideas or suggestions that would be safe of my kind of wheels or am I just out of luck?


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

RCL said:


> ... any ideas or suggestions that would be safe of my kind of wheels or am I just out of luck?


Safe & effective in your situation? No, there is no such thing in YOUR case. However, I know some stuff that will DEFINITELY get them clean. Now whether of not it will stain them is a different story but I have not ran across any dirt that had a chance against this cleaner. That would be the chrome wheel cleaner by Eagle 1.










Now you have posted your situation but you have yet to try the stuff that I mentioned in the video. That Eagle 1 stuff can eat through chrome after a while of use. The stuff I mentioned in the video won't. So have you tried anything that I mentioned?


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

-Jamie- said:


> Rubbish! Any decent track pad will go straight through any wax layer.
> 
> If your running proper pads then you need a Ceramic or nano coating IMO anyway.
> 
> I have tried many sealants/waxs on my track car and have settled on some C5 for now


Never had any issues so far (car has only been used on road so far) 6 years 6pot APs and gold wheel they still look as new. Pads are ds2500


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

Ah i see, I run various carbon metallic pads which run a lot hotter than the Ds2500's


----------



## RCL (Jan 21, 2013)

Junkman2008 said:


> Safe & effective in your situation? No, there is no such thing in YOUR case. However, I know some stuff that will DEFINITELY get them clean. Now whether of not it will stain them is a different story but I have not ran across any dirt that had a chance against this cleaner. That would be the chrome wheel cleaner by Eagle 1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gotcha, that's what I was afraid of. If seems I'll have have to keep experimenting with different products(acid free PH neutral) as using a product that aggressive is not an option on $4000 wheels. lol

In the video on pg.1 the only specific wheel cleaners you mentioned are 409 cleaner, which you mentioned you would never use on a painted wheel which makes me not inclined to use it no my painted Volks. lol I actually just re watched the video again to make sure I didn't miss anything.


----------

